# Align Question (SIBO related)



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, my dr. is back from vacation and contrary to what his nurse had told me while he was away (try another round of xifaxan and if it doesn't work, he will most likely prescribe Flagyl), he is saying to stop the xifaxan (day 12 and no improvement) and start Align once a day. Hmm.... Originally he had said if the Xifaxan worked, but my symptoms came back within six months, he would do another round of xifaxan and follow it with Align (forever). My first round of Xifaxan worked, but four days later my SIBO symptoms were back, so that's when I went back on the Xifaxan for round two.I realize the issue of probiotics is controversial here, but I'm curious if any of you were told to take Align while you still had SIBO symptoms (rather than taking an antibiotic to eradicate all bacteria and then take a probiotic to begin to populate with good bacteria). Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This study seems to see some benefit and I don't see where they had to clear them out with antibiotics first.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1876328...Pubmed_RVDocSum


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIm risking the wraith of others on this section of teh board for saying this but.....Try the align. it cant and wont hurt you (unless you have a serious illness like HIV/Pancriatic disorders etc, in which case seek medical advice first). antibiotics dont always work for sibo, and when they do it can be quite short lived. give teh Align a good few weeks if you choose to try them. things may get worse for a few days to a week initially but that will subside. drink plenty of water and rest as much as possible.it may not work, or it may only lessen the symptoms, but you have nothing to loose. i have had Exellent results using porobiotics, even for a bout of SIBO some years ago for which two rounds of drugs did nothing for.All the best, i hope you can get some relief.Ian


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ian - Quick Question. I started the Align today. Let's say I stay on it for three weeks (until next Dr. appt.) and have some, but not complete, improvement in my symptoms. Next step (according to my dr. since I responded well to Xifaxan the first time) will be to try Flagyl. My understanding is that while on an antibiotic like Flagyl, or Xifaxan, ALL bacteria are being eradicated (or that is the hope). So, during that time, would one stay on the Align (or whatever probiotic one is on), or stop and restart it afterwards. I'd basically be wasting $1 a day Align if the antibiotic is basically killing the bacteria in it, but then again, if I have to restart the Align after and it takes several weeks for me to adjust to the Align again, I'll have lost ground perhaps. Just curious what others do when they are on a probiotic and have to take an antibiotic - stop it or just keep taking it?Thanks,Nicole


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

To be honest, i would stay on it through out, but, take advice from your doctor on this. as long as you start to take it when you stop the drugs and stay on it for a few weeks after so the good guys can get a foot in the door. try it and see, you have nothing to loose, but take advice from your specialist before combining the the drug and teh probiotics as only you and your doctor know your medical history etc.cheersIan


----------

